# What do you feed



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

What do you guys feed your puppys and dogs?


----------



## LJS58 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good question!

I feed Joey Wellness Just for Puppy canned food. His poops can sometimes be a little soft, so I'm wondering what eveyone else feeds their dogs who tend to have soft poop. Joey is 5 months old, and I think I want to stick with canned food. Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My dogs get Wellness Core Red Fat. It is grain free. We put them on this because of Kodi's weight problem, and they all do great on it. I tried switching them back to the regular Wellness, but they got loose poop. They also get some chicken, turkey or beef mixed in.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

It seems that quite a lot of our babies have problems with soft stool. Is it some kind of genetic gastrointestinal sensitvity? Anyone knows more about it? Dave? Tom? 
Roki was very poor eater, but he is donig much, much better eversince I stopped feeding him Royal Canin gastrointestinal veterinary diet which was givne to him because his stools were soft. In the morning he gets grain free kibble (Farmina Natural&Delicious Wild boar - Italian stuff very simmilar to Orijen) garnished with pieces of ZiwiPeak Daily Dog Cuisine dehydrated food (smells great) and in the evening I cook for him. Since he doesn't like veggies, he gets steamed (almost raw) meat. His stool is much harder. He is allergic to corn and soy so I also avoid most of treats because they contain a lot of wheat and corn gluten and soy byproducts.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I home cook for Tillie due to her severe food allergies. Her food consists of: Ground hamburger, spinach, zucchini, cauliflower and kale, along with sweet potato. (all made, measured and frozen according to Sabines instructions) along with various supplements and vitamins.
She rarely has had soft poops and is very healthy! 
if she has Chicken, turkey, duck, she gets horrible diareeha. Could be that the havs with poop issues could have a sensitivity to poultry?


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

I have been trying quite a few things with my 11 week old puppies. They seem to want to mix it up. I feed Stella and Chewies complete raw foods, it started out that they loved chicken then all of a sudden it seemed that they could care less for it! I switched over to the lamb which is stinky to me, but they seem to really like it. I have also used Merrick canned food called Puppy Plate and Thanksgiving Dinner, and Blue Buffalo small breed canned food. They really don't like kibble. I have tried the breeder's kibble (sorry don't know the name), EVO and Orijen and they have probably eaten a cup or so the entire time I have had them. I tried mashing it into the raw food, and they would carefully lick the kibble clean, then place it on the floor next to their dish. They are really variable on the amount of food they eat from one day to the next also. I have heard that this is normal for puppies, and as long as they are acting "normal" and eating something, I am not getting too concerned. I will tell you that they are VERY interested in whatever I am eating however! I have not fed them people food, but it doesn't matter. If I'm eating it, they think they should be also. Sorry - probably Too Much Information but I have been thinking about this a lot!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> I home cook for Tillie due to her severe food allergies. Her food consists of: Ground hamburger, spinach, zucchini, cauliflower and kale, along with sweet potato. (all made, measured and frozen according to Sabines instructions) along with various supplements and vitamins.
> She rarely has had soft poops and is very healthy!
> if she has Chicken, turkey, duck, she gets horrible diareeha. Could be that the havs with poop issues could have a sensitivity to poultry?


I think it could very well be a food sensitivity, but not necessarily to poultry. Kodi is fine on poultry, and gets loose stools with beef. When the vet put him on glucosamine after his injury, he started to have loose stools, then started vomiting his entire meal where I had mixed in the powder. (this was a TINY amount!!!) I read the label, and realized that it was made from bovine trachea. We switched him to a brand made from mussels instead, and the problem immediately disappeared. That's how sensitive he is to beef! And it's the only protein source I know of that he has problems with.


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

I find that both Misty and Willow have gastrointestinal issues and loose bowel when they have any poultry. One of my girls vomits the lamb products, no matter which type I use!

They now eat Primal Raw (frozen) or Instinct Raw (frozen) BEEF ONLY...both have veggies included. In addition to Fromm Four Star; Beef fritatta Veg. All four of my girls love it and are doing well!
Treats??? A few pcs of there Fromm , carrots, a bit of crunchy lettuce. For training purposes, a tiny bit of there Primal/Instinct.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I feed Maccabee Canine Caviar kibble mixed with a spoonful of canned Taste of the Wild (Wetlands flavor, which contains duck, chicken, quail and turkey). I tried a couple other Taste of the Wild canned foods before I realized we should stick to one variety. Maccabee turned his nose up at the Pacific Stream (salmon) flavor, but he loves the Wetlands flavor.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Sergio is a little trash compactor and will eat just about anything. 

I have mistakenly fed him turkey from the deli when I was making myself a sandwich. He loved it. I've given him chicken livers that I prepared for him baked in Italian breadcrumbs, egg substitute, and Parmesan cheese. He's licked up some macaroni and cheese I accidently dropped on the floor before I could stop him. He likes plain non fat Greek yogurt, but he's not crazy for it. I tried to freeze some and leave it in a kong toy. He's not crazy for peanut butter. He likes apples and blueberries. He also didn't like the kong paste. 

He's been on Pro Plan chicken and rice puppy formula and eats it w/out loose stools. In fact, his stools are like perfect tootsie rolls on just the Pro Plan. But he looks at me like, "C'mon same thing, 2x a day, for 2 years?? I want some variety." 

He loves Zuke's mini chicken treats. 

He really seems to like the Wellness Simple Solutions Salmon and Rice. The more it smells, the more he seems to like it. 

He's not really a picky eater. 

I don't think the Charlee Bear treats worked well for him, even though he liked them. It's like they made him too hyper and itchy. I cut those out recently. 

That cute litte nose of his is interested in ANYTHING I eat. 

To answer your question, I haven't noticed a sensitivity to poultry or beef or fish or dairy in Sergio. I edited this to add, I also have to make sure he doesn't eat grass when we're outside.


----------



## Milo805 (Mar 7, 2012)

Milo eat Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Blue Buffalo Freedom, and Wellness Core, these are all grain-free kibbles. He get a piece of 5~6oz medium rare steak along with his kibble everyday, and fully cooked boneless/skinless chicken thigh once or twice a week. He would get small piece of cheese as a treat once or twice a week, and he love to chew/graze on grass whenever he go potty outside. 

Usually his stool is solid and firm


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Oreo eats Acana Ranchlands. (Same company as Orijen but with less protein)

All meat ingrediants are free run and source from Canada.

They sell trail sized bags that cost about $3.00 CDN so you can try before you buy.

Tisol in Vancouver also allows you to return dog food. If you buy a large bag and your dog doesn't like it, you can return it (as long as he hasn't eaten like half the bag)


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Innova adult for all my dogs, big and small.

they all prefer ppl food though.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Milo805 said:


> Milo eat Blue Buffalo Wilderness, Blue Buffalo Freedom, and Wellness Core, these are all grain-free kibbles. He get a piece of 5~6oz medium rare steak along with his kibble everyday, and fully cooked boneless/skinless chicken thigh once or twice a week. He would get small piece of cheese as a treat once or twice a week, and he love to chew/graze on grass whenever he go potty outside.
> 
> Usually his stool is solid and firm


I don't want to 'judge' and we all do what we think it best, but having 5-6 oz of steak a DAY seems very excessive to me... that it more than my hav would eat TOTAL all day!! just a thought...


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Louis is eating Nature's Variety raw patties. So far he's eaten Beef, Chicken, and Bison.

No problems with the chicken protein. He loves all food and will eat anything if I let him. When I trim him down (especially hair on the muzzle), I will be switching him to prey model raw where it excludes veggies and fruits. I'm planning on giving him a raw chicken neck as his first piece of real meat. I know he'll love it cause he goes nuts smelling and watching Leroy eat his meal.

His poops are firm except when he eats something new like a new bully stick, dried tendon, or dried beef trachea. The soft poop lasts a day and after that he's used to the treat and his poops are great.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Both of mine get:

*Mornings: *Chicken or Duck Necks (about 1-2 necks each, depending on size)
Every other morning, they each get a boiled egg together with the neck.

*Afternoons:* Oma's Pride Raw Chicken, Turkey or Beef Mix with Parsley mixed in.
- Every other day I add to the afternoon meal: A pinch of Probiotics that the breeder gave me (Digestive Enhancer - available from Nature's Pharmacy).
- O'Paws Fundamental Vitality Supplement (from Oma's Pride)

Once a week I add a little bit of Olive Oil to their food, can also be fish oil, or flax seed oil.

At night, they each get a treat or two of Freezer Dried: Turkey or duck Hearts, Turkey Livers, Chunky Chicken Breast or Sweet Potatoes.

I don't give them any table food.


----------



## Milo805 (Mar 7, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> I don't want to 'judge' and we all do what we think it best, but having 5-6 oz of steak a DAY seems very excessive to me... that it more than my hav would eat TOTAL all day!! just a thought...


nahh.....a piece of meat contain only 18~25% protein, majority of it is just water and muscle tissues, its insignificant compare to processed dog food (ie: chicken/beef meal), ounce for ounce it's nothing in comparison to kibbles. He love his meat, and only eat 1/5~1/4 cup of high quality kibble everyday so his diet is fine. Milo is very active and he get to exercise, play, and run at the soccer field for about 2hr everyday, he is not a couch potatoes, and his weight is perfectly normal as my Vet put it.


----------



## kawboy (Dec 5, 2007)

Ours get Wellness core. We tried Taste of the Wild but it didn't agree with Tasha. She started pooping more and had bad eye stain. Back to Wellness and all is good.


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

Kobe is 11 months, he eats Science Diet and has never had any problems. He has gotten bites of other food from grandkids and has never had any trouble with any of it. I think he has an iron stomach.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine eat Pro Plan Toy breed Adult formula. They are in good weight, plenty of energy, have good "poop". I tried TOTW. It was fine but bigger poop (makes me believe they didn't digest as much as Pro Plan) and their staining was worse. For treats, about anything, but raw, only because I wouldn't eat raw meat.


----------



## MicheleS (May 9, 2011)

Have recently had quite a few digestive issues with Cappy. Right now he's eating Nature's Balance limited ingredient, grain free venison and sweet potato, canned only. I believe his food intolerance is poultry based, but it hasn't been long enough yet to determine. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Milo805 said:


> nahh.....a piece of meat contain only 18~25% protein, majority of it is just water and muscle tissues, its insignificant compare to processed dog food (ie: chicken/beef meal), ounce for ounce it's nothing in comparison to kibbles. He love his meat, and only eat 1/5~1/4 cup of high quality kibble everyday so his diet is fine. Milo is very active and he get to exercise, play, and run at the soccer field for about 2hr everyday, he is not a couch potatoes, and his weight is perfectly normal as my Vet put it.


He must have a very high metabolism. Kodi gets 1/4c good quality kibble twice a day and nothing else except very small training treats (typically freeze dried meat of one sort or another), is also very active, both just running around AND serious training for both competitive obedience AND agility. At 16 1/2 lbs, he is nice, but not under weight and trim very muscly.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmm.....I may be trying something different. We are on our 2nd Big Bag of TOTW Sierra Mountain (Lamb). I may be trying trying Wellness next. 

Stools are great (firm); both boys love the food. Tear staining still bad with Jack. Dexter has some drips from eyes, but his drainage dries and can be combed out. I am pretty much cleaning the eye area every day with Jack and the staining would be so much worse if I did not stay on top of the grooming. 

I will be researching Wellness for the next food.
Both boys eat 1/4 cup dry kibble with just a 1 1/2 teaspoon of the chicken soup mixture I make once every other month. Jack's weight is stable and Dexter is slowly gaining.


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

Maggie eats Pro Plan Selects canned food. She loves it and has no issues. Was on Wellness for a while but just stopped eating it and tried a couple of other high end foods but Pro Plan Selects is what agrees with her best and she loves it.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley has been having trouble the last several days. He's been eating Orijen puppy and loves it but is now having soft stools. I starting giving him a teaspoon of pumpkin but that hasn't helped. Today we're trying a slippery elm powder mixture that always worked for me in the past. 

Meanwhile, not sure if I should change his food or just try to get stool harder. So many food [email protected]!


----------



## Pamela Rolla (Mar 26, 2012)

soft stools have been an issue for me also  I have given away more food over the last 6 months than I have used..................

I was using Organix but had found that CORE G/F works very well by accident; he got into my adults food during play time and for once I had better stool consistency - Yea!!! That being an adult only G/F food - and he being a puppy prompted some review. 

The products I would choose; Holistic Blend as my #1, Arcana #2, and Orijien #3 - all grain free and complete. I have run into a glitch with the grain free diet - my males anal glands needed to be expressed at 4 months of age  the vet said it was due to the grain free promoting softer stool and not enough bulk to help him self express as he goes potty.  Geese!!!!! 

soooo back to the drawing board; I tried Wellness puppy but still had the problem, I still like Arcana puppy and junior - but can not find a supplier  The vet suggested a chicken & rice food - so trying Canadie whole life. It's not a 5* food, but so far so good. I would be more apt to go with the Canadie single grain (which I would have to order in) but if this other works - YEA!!!!! 

I also add flax seed oil, show stopper, and have some acidophilus on order; as per other forum members.

I also give a 1/8t caned food, just enough to coat the kibble, in the morning with supplments.


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 21, 2011)

Cosmo is eating what the breeder was feeding him: Annamaet Salcha Grain Free kibbles and a quarter patty of Stella & Chewys Duck Duck Goose. We are in the process of transitioning him into Wellness Super 5 Mix Just for Puppies.


----------



## LouAnn (Dec 28, 2011)

We started out with Royal Canin for puppies, but Maggie got tired of it and we wanted to switch to a better quality dry food. She wasn't crazy about Wellness for puppies either and it gave her soft stools. She's been on Nutri Source for a couple of months and her stools have been looking normal, except she poops many times a day. So much so, that we were sure she must be losing weight, but she's still gaining OK. She's starting to get picky again and maybe ready to switch from 3 meals a day to 2......she's almost 7 months old.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> Charley has been having trouble the last several days. He's been eating Orijen puppy and loves it but is now having soft stools. I starting giving him a teaspoon of pumpkin but that hasn't helped. Today we're trying a slippery elm powder mixture that always worked for me in the past.
> 
> Meanwhile, not sure if I should change his food or just try to get stool harder. So many food [email protected]!


How long was he eating it before the stools started to get soft?
A little bit of white rice is always great to get some consistency in the poops.

Sorry I do not know much about food brands since I only do Raw.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee gets Canine Caviar Grain-Free Puppy Dinner mixed with a generous tablespoon of TOTW Wetlands. He will eat the kibble from my hand, but ignores it in his bowl unless I mix it with the TOTW canned food. He had soft stools when I suddenly switched TOTW flavors, so I switched back to the one he likes best and have stuck with that. Nice, firm (but not hard) poops.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley's been eating it since he came home from the KIng's. This morning his poop was firmer. I've been giving him slippery elm mixture (I t. slippery elm powder in 1 cup of water - boil then simmer till mixture thickens - cool - and give 1 t. every 4 hours) and it works like a charm. We'll see at the next poop. meanwhile, I'm giving him less food until this straightens itself out.


----------

